# Sainsmart 3018 prover



## Mainiack (Mar 28, 2020)

Looking for a source for firmware for my Sainsmart 3018 Prover, seems GRBL (candle) not communicating with the machine, customer service attempted to help but they suggested new firmware for machine which they do have available yet.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Are you using the correct postprocessor when saving your gcode files?

The company would be the one to provide firmware for your electronics.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow, must be Chinese CNC day!

Yeah, those Genmitsus with their custom GRBL controllers are a problem. If the sender (Candle) is not talking to the GRBL based controller it could be any number of things. Was it working before and stopped?


----------

